# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  post borrado

## spalnndsstest

buenas,
he abierto un post y veo que se ha borrado,
incimplía alguna norma?

gracias

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola, 

Yo no soy moderador, pero tal vez pueda darte una respuesta. Eras tú el que vendía los imanes? Si es así si que incumplías una norma.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola, 

Yo no soy moderador, pero tal vez pueda darte una respuesta. Eras tú el que vendía los imanes? Si es así si que incumplías una norma.

----------


## spalnndsstest

si, 
me acabo de dar cuenta de que pide minimo 50 posts, debe ser eso no?

----------


## Aminoliquid

> si, 
> me acabo de dar cuenta de que pide minimo 50 posts, debe ser eso no?


Exacto, ese es el motivo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> si, 
> me acabo de dar cuenta de que pide minimo 50 posts, debe ser eso no?


Exacto, ese es el motivo.

----------


## b12jose

Hola, así es, hacen falta al menos 50 mensajes para poder postear en el foro de venta, con todos los yemas que tenemos por aquí, ya verás que es muy fácil. Bienvenido al foro  :Wink1:

----------

